# Valentine's Rattie Photo Shoot :D



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

I wanted to take some cute rat photos for Valentine's Day and I think I got some great ones! 









More here -
http://imgur.com/a/5MrWz


And a few outtakes for fun, hehe.
http://imgur.com/a/AHcvu


Hope you guys like them!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Omggg that is so so cute!


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

So sweet! 

Just out of curiosity, is there anything special you do when taking their photo or do you just put them wherever with treats? I tried to take photos of my girls and they get so startled.


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

Aww, how adorable! You got some really nice shots of them! I had a hard time getting the few that I did over Christmas of mine. XD


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Very nice! The outtakes are pretty cute too.


----------



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

So cute! I love that first rat (some type of mismarked agouti hooded?). What adorable fur!


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

I put my flash very far up towards my ceiling and as far away as I could. Vanilla Bean was slightly startled so I constantly pet her to reassure her and gave her treats and I didn't take too many of her so I wouldn't stress her out. The ratties definitely were more at ease when all of them were together!


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Polaris has always had interesting fur. When she was a baby all of her fur was a light gray and slowly over time it kept getting darker and darker. Maybe it's the pictures bringing out her color but in person it doesn't look very agouti like. She's the oldest but the smallest of my ratties and so sweet


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

nice pics


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Awwww! That is so sweet! I love Polaris' markings! And that first one of Vanilla Bean is SO CUTE! Dibs looks like he is kissing the heart! When they're all together, that's adorable!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Great pics


----------



## CuteRat2 (Sep 20, 2013)

They are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo CUTE!!!!!!! Wish I'd thought of that.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

abratforarat said:


> Awwww! That is so sweet! I love Polaris' markings! And that first one of Vanilla Bean is SO CUTE! Dibs looks like he is kissing the heart! When they're all together, that's adorable!


They're so cute together, I love them all  I just recently got Dibs and they finally all acclimated nicely and they love each other. He's my first male and him and my girls get along great!


----------

